# Sudden change in bowel habits at 32 weeks



## spudly (Jun 18, 2005)

Hello

I just wondered whether this was normal, or whether it is something to worry about.

I have experienced mild constipation for the majority of my pregnancy, which hasn't really been a problem.  However, for the last week and a half (32 ish weeks), I've been experiencing the opposite!  Sudden urges to 'go' about 3 or 4 times a day.  Smelly and soft (can I say that?!).  I feel OK apart from that, and haven't felt sick or feverish.  I read somewhere that this indicate labour is on the way, but I'm also concerned that it maybe harming the baby in some way.

Thanks for any advice you can give me!

Spudly
xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I should'nt worry too much, when you are not pregnant this can happen and it is normal.  As long as you feel well otherwise and eating and drinking there should be nothing to worry about.  Babies will always get what they need first even if it makes you feel lousy so dont worry about him/her either....

Labour can start with emptying of bowels but contractions usually follow....

jan


----------

